# E53 2004 X5 3.0 audio (hifi) system not working.. any help appreciated



## jokgga (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey all,

Tried posting on the E53 forums but figured I should see if this group would be able to help.

I am trying to install a replacement MID unit or preferably an Android head unit but am having trouble getting sound.

This car is non nav / non dsp and has the HiFi standard system amp in the back turnk and is also set up for a CD changer/Phone :

S639 Preparation F Mobile Phone Cpl. USA/CDN
S645 BMW US Radio
S650 CD Drive
S661 Radio BMW Business (C43)
S676 HiFi Speaker System
S692 Preparation, BMW 6-CD Changer I-Bus

I bought this car and the original Multi Unit turned on but had no sound and the pixels were mostly dead. I took it out and replaced it with a AVIN Android Unit and assumed it would be plug and play as my unit did not have DSP / NAV. When I did install (just the 40 pin plug), the sound was working the first day (with a giant buzz on the rear driver side speaker) but it was working.

The next day, the system turned on but I had no sound or buzzing. I tried another android unit (Seicane) and same thing, no sound. I finally tried an OEM Multi Unit that I bought and tried plugging that in, but it won't even power on (same now with my old broken one).

I am assuming that my rear amp is fried but wanted to check with anyone here if that is likely the case. Is it my understanding that the rear amp powers the speakers and the android headunit that connects to the 40PIN is just connecting to the amp in the rear.

Also would love to get feedback on what my best options are:

1.) Replace OEM AMP 65128379376 - Easiest Method, but will this be enough to power an android unit? I am not too concerned about sound quality.

2.) Replace Aftermarket - Assuming this would be a much more complex method and would require a professional; however, is this worth the effort as I do see cheaper new Alpine Amps.


3.) Do they android units have a built in amp and is that why my sound was working for a day?

4.) What could the reason be why my oem Multi Units won't even turn on? Are they locked until I reset my batter?

Notably looking for help from @crowz who I have been reading posts on.

Thanks all for the help.

Will


----------



## Annolago (Jan 17, 2018)

There is no amp in the Android units. On the other matters it is difficult to tell as it could be a lot of different issues. Any chance you have a code reader to see if your car would help us by maybe a code or two? Also forgive me for asking but have you checked the fuses related to your radio/amp?
The problem is it could be the amp or wiring or ground issue or vin lock - have no specific knowledge on your model so I am guessing. 
In any case a replacement amp for the standard system cannot cost a lot, so you could always just throw some money at it. 
Best of luck.


----------



## jokgga (Jun 2, 2003)

Replaced the amp but still no sound. All the fuses were tested to be ok (although one fuse in the back has a 7.5amp fuse when it should be a 5’ amp fuse.

The old amp did have corrosion and so does the amp connector. Is it possible that the amp connector is defective now? How can I tell and / or replace?

I did find that this was due to water going in the trunk area (clogged drain)..
Could this have done damage to another area? Taillight and all other non stereo electrical work fine. 
What else could be the issue? This silent car is such a drag!!


----------

